# Rally 1 wheel trim rings



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Bought rally 1 wheels and trim rings from Wheels Vintiques. The trim rings seem to fit a little over the rally oval holes in the wheel. I'm not happy with the look. Does anyone know for sure what trim ring from Wheels Vintique is the correct fit an look for 15" Rally ones. I'm getting frustrated as I have returned trim rings to them once all ready.......If you look at the overlap from the inside of the trim ring, it hides some of the wheel holes........

Any help would be appreciated:seeya:..


----------

